# Dedicated Hunter / Sportsman's Tags Question???



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Can someone in the dedicated hunter project also carry a sportsman's tag if successful in that draw? I'm going into my third year in the program but I've filled my two deer tags. Also, can you still put in for antlerless elk and buy an archery elk tag if you draw the bull elk sportsman's tag? 

Where in the guidebooks or rules are these questions addressed?

Thanks in advance. Midterms are frying my 40 year old pea brain.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

klbzdad said:


> Can someone in the dedicated hunter project also carry a sportsman's tag if successful in that draw? I'm going into my third year in the program but I've filled my two deer tags. Also, can you still put in for antlerless elk and buy an archery elk tag if you draw the bull elk sportsman's tag?
> 
> Where in the guidebooks or rules are these questions addressed?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Midterms are frying my 40 year old pea brain.


You can only have one bull elk tag, so one would need to be surrendered if you some how ended up with both. Basically if you draw a Sportsman's bull elk tag, you can not draw an archery elk tag. But you could still go for antlerless.

A Sportsman's deer tag on the other hand, with 2 tags punched in the DH program, is an interesting question. I would like to know for sure myself. My guess would be that a DH with 2 tags punched would be ineligible for a Sportsman's tag in their third year. I could not find anything rule wise that addresses it directly, but you do agree to only harvest 2 deer, in 3 years, when you sign up.

School? That **** will rot your brain :mrgreen:


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

School at my age, arduous and painful but necessary. Should have done it when they actually taught decent curriculum.

I'm going to make the call tomorrow. I am fine not getting a deer tag in my third year. I'd rather focus on elk for an entire year anyway. HOWEVER, if I can draw that sportsman's tag for deer, why not? Maybe allowing it will open the door for more to participate in the DH program while pumping up the fees collected for entry into the sportsman's tag draw. Think I'll put in for the bear and antelope too. Anyone else trying to finagle tags within the rules?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

klbzdad said:


> Can someone in the dedicated hunter project also carry a sportsman's tag if successful in that draw? I'm going into my third year in the program but I've filled my two deer tags. Also, can you still put in for antlerless elk and buy an archery elk tag if you draw the bull elk sportsman's tag?
> 
> Where in the guidebooks or rules are these questions addressed?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Midterms are frying my 40 year old pea brain.


Shawn,

You're pretty optimistic given the Sportsmans tag odds, but here goes!

Question #1
Yes, a DH can draw a Sportsmans deer tag at any time in the 3 years;
Per R657-38-12 (Dedicated Hunter Program - Obtaining Other Permits);
(3)(a) Participants may apply for or obtain any other non general season buck deer permit as provided in Rule R657-5 and the guidebook of the Wildlife Board for taking big game.
(i) harvest of a deer with a permit obtained pursuant to Subsection (a) shall not be considered a program harvest.
(ii) participants are not required to complete program requirements prior to obtaining a permit pursuant to Subsection (a).
(b) If the participant obtains any other buck deer permit, the Dedicated Hunter permit becomes invalid and the participant must surrender the Dedicated Hunter permit prior to the opening day of the general archery hunt. A refund may not be issued pursuant to Section 23-19-38.

Question #2
No, you cannot have more than 2 elk tags and one of the two must be an antlerless. So, if you draw a Sportsmans Permit, you may also draw an antlerless elk tag or buy an antlerless elk control tag. However, you cannot buy an archery elk tag because it is considered a bull tag and you can't have two bull tags;
Per Page 18, 2013 Big Game Field Regulations.

Hope this helps!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

elkfromabove said:


> Shawn,
> 
> You're pretty optimistic given the Sportsmans tag odds, but here goes!
> 
> ...


Optimistic, a tiny bit but the odds are discouraging. You have to be in it to win it, right? I might have to get someone to draw out the explanation for me. The DH rules on other permits kind of spell it out but aren't specific to the sportsman's tags. Elk tags, pretty clear. Deer tags, not so much. Thanks Lee!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The odds aren't great, but someone has to draw. Might as well be you, right? 

Or me....


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

klbzdad said:


> Optimistic, a tiny bit but the odds are discouraging. You have to be in it to win it, right? I might have to get someone to draw out the explanation for me. The DH rules on other permits kind of spell it out but aren't specific to the sportsman's tags. Elk tags, pretty clear. Deer tags, not so much. Thanks Lee!


Actually, the DH rules refer to ANY OTHER NON GENERAL deer permit which includes the sportsmans permit per;

R657-5-2 (Taking Big Game - Definitions)
(1) (m) "Limited entry hunt" means any hunt published in the hunt tables of the guidebook of the Wildlife Board for taking big game, which is identified as limited entry and *does not include general *or once-in-a-lifetime hunts.
 "Limited entry permits" means any permit obtained for a limited entry hunt *by any means*, including conservation permits, *sportsman permits*, cooperative wildlife management unit permits and limited entry landowner permits.

This, in fact, is one of the changes being proposed this year to include those wonderful *convention (EXPO) *permits*, *which you love so much, as part of the definition of limited entry permits. So now you're going to Salt Lake City to apply for one of those too, right?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks! So, heading into my third year of DH and having already filled the two tags allotted during the program, I CAN put in for and get a sportsman's deer tag? NICE! 

You know me better than that, Lee. I will NEVER attend the expo after reading about experiences at the expo by professionals I admire and respect. No thank you. At least we know where the $$$$ ends up with the sportsman's tags and their clear purpose. Still can't figure out why the division won't just go this route for conservation and the allotment of convention tags (roll these over into the conservation tag program or roll them back into the public draw). The expo can live on with landowner tags, vendor fees, entrance fees, sponsorships, etc...

Guess I'll get my application in. Do you want some elk sausage / burger Lee? I don't work this Friday and would be happy to run some out for you. Let me know.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Klbzdad, we all know why the convention tag system is the way it is.....$$$$$$ Without the convention tags, the fake ass conservationists in this state could not fund their fake conservation groups, while creating fake conservation efforts for them to monopolize. 

don't you think its interesting that the fake conservationists only propose and back fake and failed conservation efforts, while reducing opportunity? I mean why would a "conservation" group do that? Maybe because the whole system of $$$$$ is dependent on a limited supply of wildlife, with reduced opportunity, to keep the the prices up?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

klbzdad said:


> Thanks! So, heading into my third year of DH and having already filled the two tags allotted during the program, I CAN put in for and get a sportsman's deer tag? NICE!
> 
> You know me better than that, Lee. I will NEVER attend the expo after reading about experiences at the expo by professionals I admire and respect. No thank you. At least we know where the $$$$ ends up with the sportsman's tags and their clear purpose. Still can't figure out why the division won't just go this route for conservation and the allotment of convention tags (roll these over into the conservation tag program or roll them back into the public draw). The expo can live on with landowner tags, vendor fees, entrance fees, sponsorships, etc...
> 
> Guess I'll get my application in. Do you want some elk sausage / burger Lee? I don't work this Friday and would be happy to run some out for you. Let me know.


And you know me better than that, also! I was just diggin' at ya 'cause I know you hate them. Boy, those classes/midterms are tough on your sense of humor! And, ya, I'd like some elk meat of any kind. I'll call ya.

PS. I'm forwarding you (and the other Southern UWC members) an email from Tye for your opinions on the upcoming RAC's and WB meeting agenda items. Let's get together at the Southern RAC here in Cedar and let's be heard!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

is there a link that shows the odds of the sportsman's tags?


----------

